# Parchment paper



## coach9

Does anyone know where to get paperparchment and should it be Quillion or sillicon treated.


----------



## tomtv

gary 

just happen to catch you on here this morning.

you can get baking paper at your local grocery store that we use and works just fine. Sawgrass says use a teflon sheet and others say just use a silicone treated paper. i would test with all 3 and see if any of them makes a difference to you. That is what we did and we feel the most confident in doing it that way but i know others who use a different method. 

hope the helps confuse the situation a little more

let me know if i can help any more coach.

tom


----------



## JonWye

I use parchment paper from the grocery store all the time. And I actualy find it is better than the silicone sheets. After a while the silicone sheets develop wrinkles in then which can show up on the substrates you are transferring onto. The same thing will eventually happen to the parchment paper but it is WAY cheaper to replace and less pollutin'


----------



## Mistewoods

coach9 said:


> Does anyone know where to get paperparchment and should it be Quillion or sillicon treated.


If you want really big sheets that cover the whole heat press of quillon ( for curing pretreatment) or silicon paper ( for curing ink) , you can take a look at this place. https://secure.bluehost.com/~dtginksc/supplies.html

The nice thing about the large sheets is they leave no heat press marks at the edges like the smaller paper does.

Michele


----------



## binki

Smart and Final has the quillion and this paper here has no description: parchment paper


----------



## mystysue

i have tried a couple differant types of parchment paper.. The kind i like i get at whole foods market.. Its browish colored.. I think its suppost to be better for you if your cooking.. I donno.. I just know it last longer and i like it better than the white papers i have tried..


----------



## LetUsImpressYou

I just started out dtg this week with my new Anajet and I'm experimenting... Teflon gives me too much of a plastic/gloss look... I got some Reynolds Parchment paper at the local Kroger store, which doesn't say ANYWHERE on the packaging if it is quillion or silicon. But I'm having problems with it sticking and pulling off the ink after curing. So I'm on the way to see if I can find specifically labeled "silicon" parchment paper. Or I go back to the Teflon.


----------



## GRH

I agree, the Reynolds Parchment paper does not work well. Try Wilson's brand silicone parchment paper. You can get it at craft stores like Hobby Lobby or Michaels.


----------



## sunnydayz

also if you look at baking supply stores on line you can find both the quilan and the silicone treated in bulk boxes the size of your heat press, well the size of my heat press  which is 16 x 20, just make sure to buy the silicone treated as the quilan doesnt work as well. The quilan works good for pretreating and the silicone works good for curing the ink.


----------



## lala777

sunnydayz said:


> also if you look at baking supply stores on line you can find both the quilan and the silicone treated in bulk boxes the size of your heat press, well the size of my heat press  which is 16 x 20, just make sure to buy the silicone treated as the quilan doesnt work as well. The quilan works good for pretreating and the silicone works good for curing the ink.


Is release paper (from colman & company) the same thing as silicon treated paper??? That is what I have and I just wanted to know if it's the same or is silicone treated paper better?


----------

